# Best method for multi?



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 3, 2009)

I vaguely remember a thread like this, so I searched, but was unsuccessful.

So, what is the best method for multi blind?

( Shaden, I am serious xD )


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jan 3, 2009)

USE THE SEACH FUNCTION. 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6240
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1602

(Yes, I am mocking the people whom half their posts are this. Some even less useful in that they dont show some threads that they found .)

Even though I'm not that good at multi, I use letter pairs with rooms. I've heard from a lot of good multi people that this is good.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 3, 2009)

You're going down, Sloths.


----------

